# Asus VE278Q kalibrieren. Aber wie ?



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Juli 2012)

Hi,
ich bin seit Kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines Asus VE278Q 
Da ich sehr viel mit Fotobearbeitung zu tun habe - bald wahrscheinlich auch Job-bedingt - würde ich den Monitor gerne so neutral wie möglich einstellen...
Dazu möchte ich aber nur ungerne ein weiteres Programm benutzen, sondern es entweder am Monitor selbst oder in Windows durchführen 

Gebt mir mal einen Tip(p?), wie ich das am besten mache ! 

Vielen Dank schonmal,
Johnny


----------



## Abductee (23. Juli 2012)

PRAD | Test Monitor Asus VE278Q Teil 17

Stell den sRGB-Modus ein und reduzier ein wenig die Helligkeit.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Juli 2012)

Danke, du hast mir sehr geholfen !


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juli 2012)

Schau mal hier:



Spoiler



*
Was ist die perfekte Einstellung für meinen Monitor & wie kann ich meinen Monitor testen?*

Ein User bei PCGHX hat es mal passend ausgedrückt: *"Das beste Strandhaus bringt dir nichts, wenn du Milchglasfenster verbaut hast."*

Die passende Einstellung ist bei einem Monitor durchaus wichtig. Fast  alle Monitore werden mit einer Werkseinstellung und vordeffinierten  Bildmodi ausgeliefert.
Meistens sind diese Einstellungen aber weit unter den wirklichen  Farbfähigkeiten des gekaufen Monitors. Gerade Besitzern von hochwertigen  IPS und MVP/PVA-Monitoren dürfte das schon länger klar sein. Doch nur  wie finde ich die perfekte Einstellung für mein Gerät? Die folgenden  Zeilen sollen ein bisschen Licht in das dunkle bringen. 

Nun, kurz gesagt die "perfekte" Einstellung gibt es nicht. Jeder Mensch  hat eine andere Farbwahrnehmung. Für den einen wirkt das Bild zu hell,  für den anderen zu dunkel. Der nächste findet den Kontrastwert zu hoch,  usw. usw. 

Genau das sind die Gründe warum sich jeder einzelne mit diesem Thema befassen sollte, wenn er Wert auf ein gutes Bild legt. 

*Wie finde ich die für mich passende Einstellung? *

Nun, dazu gibt es diverse Hilfsmittel. Welche das sind, werden wir hier aufzeigen.

Hilfsmittel:

- Wenn´s schnell gehen muss-Test
Einfach eine Blu-Ray in das Laufwerk und die Farben anhand des laufenden  Films passend einstellen. Zum Empfehlen: Transformers oder Inception
*ACHTUNG:* Wirklich perfekte Ergebnise kann man damit aber nicht erreichen, da jeder Film eine andere Farbgestalltung hat! 

- Monitortest
Der Monitorpionier "Eizo" bietet zum Beispiel auf seiner Website einen Monitortest zum kostenlosen Download an.
EIZO: Monitortest

- Windows 7
Was die wenigsten wissen ist, das Windows 7 bereits ein eigenes Tool  integriert hat, um den Monitor passend einstellen zu können.
_Startmenü --> Suchfeld --> colorcpl.exe --> Enter_

- Tool zum finden von Pixelfehlern
PRAD | Testprogramme | TFT-Test

- Schlierentest
PRAD | Testprogramme | Schlierentest

- All-in-One Test
PassMark MonitorTest - Test monitors and LCD flat panel screens


- Gedruckte Vorlage
Also ein z.B. Kalibrationsbild ausdrucken und zum Abgleich nehmen   (liefert schon einmal die passende Abstimmung für die Bearbeitung   eigener Drucksachen). Wenn Zweifel an der Farbechtheit des Druckers   bestehen, alternativ mit Printmedien versuchen, die ihre Inhalte (z.T.   zeitversetzt) auch digital anbieten (z.B. ältere PCGH-Artikel im alten   Heft und auf aktueller DVD. Dabei beachten dass Papier nicht immer   reinweiß ist)

- Der eigene Augen-Test
Unser meschliches Auge ist wohl noch immer der beste Test, um  festzustellen ob wir mit einem Bild zufrieden sind. Daher: Nie zu 100%  auf Programme und Tools verlassen, sondern ggf. manuell das Bild  abändern, bis es einem zusagt. 


Zu beachten ist jedoch folgendes:

- Stärkere Farbstiche können auch durch die Serienstreuung bedingt sein.   Ggf. lohnt sich ein Austausch des Monitors. (Neukauf oder RMA)
- Farbkorrekturen knabbern an der Zahl der darstellbaren Farben. Wer   eine Farbe stark runterregelt, riskiert Banding (ein Grund mehr für   Monitore, die so etwas gar nicht erst nötig haben)                         

Und was ist mit den kostenpflichtigen Tools/Geräten?

Einige Hersteller bieten kostenpflichtige Tools/Geräte zur Justierung  der Farbdarstellung an. Diese Tools sind aber für den Home-Anwender  (Außnahme: Hobby-Fotografen) unnötig. Die oben genannten Tools sind  völlig ausreichend für eine gute Farbkallibierung.

Für Hobby bzw. Profifotografen, Webdesigner, Videobearbeitung, AutoCAD  etc. sind diese hauptsächlich vorgesehen, da die Farbdarstellung auf  Grafiken, Fotos, Videos und Ausdrucken übereinstimmen muss. 

-  X-Rite
-  Datacolor
-  Pantone


----------



## Nyuki (27. Juli 2012)

Wenn du Jahre an ein anderes Bild mit Farben und Kontrast gewohnt bist, ist es sehr schwer den auch annähernd so danach imitierend einzustellen.
Wenn man sich aber dann an alles gewöhnt, wirken viele andere Monis im Vergleich dann, Kontrastlos/Farblos und zu dunkel.
Ich habe ihn seit 2010 und bin mit über 100 Menschen bisher in kontakt getreten wie auch real life um deren einstellungen zu kennen und zu analysieren.

Kannst mir ja Mailen falls du noch ließt und keine richtigen Einstellungen gefunden hast.

Cya


----------



## Abductee (27. Juli 2012)

Ich bin mit dem Prad-Konfigurationen immer sehr gut gefahren.

Für meine Laptopdisplays musste ich mir dann aber so was kaufen:
Datacolor: Spyder 3.0 Pro (multilingual) (PC/MAC) (SDPRO30DRVP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Anhand der Farbkarten hab ich das mal ausprobiert, keine Chance das ich da auf ein vernünftiges Ergebniss gekommen wäre.
Dafür braucht man vermutlich ein sehr gutes Auge.


----------



## Nyuki (27. Juli 2012)

Tee, Hast du auch einen Ve278q?

Wenn ja, hast du den auch mit dem Spyder ausprobiert die Farbei einzustellen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juli 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin seit Kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines Asus VE278Q
> Da ich sehr viel mit Fotobearbeitung zu tun habe - bald wahrscheinlich auch Job-bedingt - würde ich den Monitor gerne so neutral wie möglich einstellen...
> Dazu möchte ich aber nur ungerne ein weiteres Programm benutzen, sondern es entweder am Monitor selbst oder in Windows durchführen
> ...


 
Wie kann man sich ein TN Panel kaufen wenn man Fotobearbeitung macht????? Da wäre ein IPS Panel 10x besser gewesen!


----------



## Nyuki (27. Juli 2012)

Das schöne an dem VE278Q ist, das Mode "Gaming" keinen Blaustich wie auch kein (Ich sage Nebel dazu) hat.Es ist am Anfang für "viele" ungewöhnlich hell. Aber nach der Zeit wenn man die passenden einstellungen gefunden hat, unabdingbar.Man sieht auch auf allen Farben keine Lochabstände.Im vergleichg zum letzten iiyama prolite g2773hs-gb1, Katastrophe !
Die Augen werden nie müde.Das ist gefährlich^^


----------

